# Seeing as how we are all doing vids now...



## Spazbarista




----------



## Monkey_Devil

Haha. Nice touches.


----------



## Toby-IOM

Lol, best video I've seen yet! I like the fact that you take your coffee seriousy but not too seriously


----------



## garydyke1

Great video! I want wood!


----------



## forzajuve

Love it! Comedy viewing!


----------



## repeat

Great video - made me laugh out loud.


----------



## ronsil

enjoyed your video - great stuff


----------



## Spazbarista

Ha Thanks everyone, glad it caused a few grins


----------



## RobD

Cool, glad to see im not the only one that cant pour latte art,







don't spoil my elusions by by proving you can


----------



## Danm

Great stuff Expo.

Did the machine come with the bottle opener mod or did you get that from home barista?


----------



## garydyke1

Funny how most people I know (with dual boilers at home) dont steam and pull shots at the same time. I still prefer to gawp at the shot and then steam afterwards.

Having a few friends round and them all demanding lattes is the only time the shot-gawping stops in our house!


----------



## Southpaw

Danm said:


> Great stuff Expo.
> 
> Did the machine come with the bottle opener mod or did you get that from home barista?


I need to take a picture and show the number of magnets on my machine.

Good video!


----------



## thomss

Awesome







I like it


----------



## Beemer

Great video but sooooo hard now to follow up with something as good.

Anyhow .... how did it taste









Ian


----------



## Spazbarista

Lush









It's pretty much what I drink all the time now, although sometimes I reduce the Harrar to 33% and stick in 33% El salvador and 33% of another central American. Makes it less earthy spice and more caramel.

(...and thanks for the kind comment)


----------



## fatboyslim

Nice video, Bagpuss was a huge highlight for me also the comments about VST baskets and tamp pressure.

Clearly you are an enlightened individual


----------



## garydyke1

Mark , we are waiting for your video ! : )


----------



## fatboyslim

I have some jailbreak resting at the moment so could do one at the weekend. I've just reassembled my doser no more funky mods!

Soundtrack will be epic...


----------



## lookseehear

Can't wait!


----------



## fatboyslim

I have made a short film and am trying to edit it but movie maker has just frozen









Hopefully will get it posted shortly...


----------



## thomss

We are looking forward to it


----------



## aodstratford

Very mild OCD compared to mine! Nice marble worksurface !


----------



## Toucan

Got a giggle out of it, nice vid!


----------



## Hatbeard

I'm half-tempted to share the video I made around midnight over christmas when I was a bit tipsy and I thought I'd see if I could make a latte by steaming half milk half baileys


----------



## shrink

good video.. i like that as with many of us, there are some elements you take seriously and some you dont. I'm not too bothered about weighing my beans in, but i have my mc2 timer set to get me 14-15g out, so i always know what i'm dosing. Tamp pressure, is pretty much whatever my arm feels like. I think its too easy to get caught up in the minutae and forget that we're just making a hot drink









You should post more vids, that one definitely made me giggle.


----------



## mookielagoo

Brilliant!!!...gave me a good few chuckles after a stressful new years...Cheers

Mark


----------



## Spazbarista

Thanks guys! Glad it made you giggle!

Im not one of those who takes them self too seriously...never let anyone try and convince you that you are doing anything other than only making a drink...


----------



## Rodgby

Excellent video and great wood!


----------



## coffeechap

Nice vid we should do more these


----------



## c_squared

Haha, excellent


----------



## ShortShots

I thoroughly enjoyed this, keep em coming


----------

